# What a whopper!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What A Whopper: Man Pays $4334.33 At Burger King

POSTED: 6:30 am CST March 28, 2006

PALMDALE, Calif. -- This fast food bill was a real whopper.

A man was charged more than $4,300 after placing his food order at a Burger King in California last week.

The four burgers came to $4.33. The cashier entered the charge on George Beane's debit card, then mistakenly punched in the numbers again without erasing the original ones.

That brought the bill to $4,334.33.

The electronic charge drained a checking account and left Beane and his wife wondering how they'd pay their mortgage.

But everything worked out. Burger King didn't charge the Beanes for their meal and the couple later got their money back.


----------



## HighVelocity (Jan 29, 2006)

This is why you have to push the button to approve the amount OR sign the slip. Of course if you don't LOOK at it then :roll:


----------

